# There was a tap tap tap on the glass door



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

No it wasn't bloody Greta Garbo.
If I had waited a second longer a cat was also with her.
The first time I heard the tapping it was on the window in the hall, by the time I had the camera ready on the phone it had gone. It´s probably one from my neighbour that's been locked out. It scooted across the garden back in that direction, with cat which also belongs to my neighbour.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

You sure of the gender Jan?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Glandwr said:


> You sure of the gender Jan?


Oh dear, don´t you know the difference, shall I explain? 😊


----------

